# New albums: Mastodon and Primus



## Rhodri (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone out there planning to get the new albums coming out next month by Mastodon and Primus? The albums are entitled 'The Hunter' and 'Green Naugahyde' respectively. 

For those of you who don't know who these bands are, what are you doing with your life? I jest, I jest, but you should really give them a listen.

Mastodon is sort of proggy-doomy-sludgy metal. Here are some handy links to two pre-release tracks from The Hunter:
Curl of the Burl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3LLX9ThXjI (First line is: "I killed a man because he killed my goat" Sheer lyrical genius, powered in all likelihood by hallucinogens. This song has come to grow on me, like a particularly nasty case of necrotising fasciitis.) 
Black Tongue http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwgqenxNUfs&feature=relmfu

Primus, on the other hand, is a harder band to pin a genre too. For a start, poking musicians with pins is a poor hobby, and those guys are still surprisingly spry. For simplicities sake, lets just say it's funky (not funk, just funky). Or to simplify even further, Primus is Les Claypool. Yeah, that sums it up quite nicely.
Tragedy's a-Comin' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie63VR6_STE

Oh! Before I forget. When I say get, I do mean buy. Lets try to cut back a bit on the downloading folks, at least pay for the good shit! (Try before buy and all that is still a damn good idea though. Let's not waste our slowly devaluing money here.)


----------



## Namba (Sep 7, 2011)

It's about time Primus put out something fresh. This is pretty exciting news


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

Yessss Primus imma buy the shit outta that.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> First line is: "I killed a man because he killed my goat" Sheer lyrical genius, powered in all likelihood by hallucinogens. This song has come to grow on me, like a particularly nasty case of necrotising fasciitis.



That reminds me of an interview where they basically said that album wasn't going to follow a linear story like Crack the Skye, but was gonna be a much crazier and random collection of songs. They understated the craziness.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 7, 2011)

My brain only paid any attention to the word ''Mastodon'' and I thought this was going to be about prehistoric animals. :C


----------



## Slend (Sep 7, 2011)

i didn't know mastodon had a new album!!! i would like to acquire it, probably ILLEGALLY OFWGKTA
also the new primus song "tragedy's a'comin" was kind of disappointing for me, somehow
i'm listening to the album now though & i'm hoping the rest will be cool


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 7, 2011)

Omg news of this is like and angle vomiting gold at my feet and another angle vomiting praise and good will all over my body while I rub it on me like lotion .... THIS IS AMAZING NEWS


----------



## Slend (Sep 7, 2011)

hey um what are you on can i have some please


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh hell yes. I love Mastodon, and it's not just because they happen to be from my hometown.


----------



## Aden (Sep 9, 2011)

Singles from Mastodon's upcoming are underwhelming :c


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay, that's a bit weird. In my subscriptions page, this thread was showing 0 responses. Silly subscriptions page.



Slend said:


> i didn't know mastodon had a new album!!! i would like to acquire it, probably ILLEGALLY OFWGKTA
> also the new primus song "tragedy's a'comin" was kind of disappointing for me, somehow
> i'm listening to the album now though & i'm hoping the rest will be cool



I'm kind of inclined to agree with you on this one. I suppose that it's worth bearing in mind that Les Claypool is kinda getting on in the years. Long in the tooth, even. I guess that if you don't hope for something too energetic, you won't be too disappointed. The music should still be good, if not quite as bouncy as some of his earlier albums.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Omg news of this is like and angle vomiting gold at my feet and another angle vomiting praise and good will all over my body while I rub it on me like lotion .... THIS IS AMAZING NEWS



Excited much? I'm going to have to remember this quote, and try to use it in regular conversation. It's a bloody brilliant metaphor. 



Aden said:


> Singles from Mastodon's upcoming are underwhelming :c



I felt the same way at first. My advice, listen to Curl of the Burl a few more times, it grows on you, trust me. Also, I think that Black Tongue isn't the full song. If you listen to the start and the end, it feels like they've trimmed it. It seems odd to me, especially after Crack the Skye, that they would release two songs that are so short. I think the full version of that song will be quite epic, in the fashion of The Last Baron. 
It's worth saying that aside from Blood Mountain, I've not been too impressed by any of Mastodon's albums on the first listen. Oh, excepting Blood and Thunder. The first time I heard that song, I was like "Yes! More of this! Now!" Still, every other album I could take or leave on first listen, but the more times I listened to them, the more I heard, and the more I liked them.

Good news everybody. Mastodon have released another clip from the new album. It's part of Spectrelight. Like Blacktongue, I don't believe this is the full song, but still cool. Also, it features Scott Kelly. I quite like the fact that they get him to do vocals on at least one tune of their albums. He has one of the best metal voices I've ever heard, and I'm a huge fan of Neurosis.

Here is the link http://www.youtube.com/user/MastodonMusic#p/a/u/0/lplPUP1bH4A


----------



## Slend (Sep 10, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> I'm kind of inclined to agree with you on this one. I suppose that it's worth bearing in mind that Les Claypool is kinda getting on in the years. Long in the tooth, even. I guess that if you don't hope for something too energetic, you won't be too disappointed. The music should still be good, if not quite as bouncy as some of his earlier albums.



well the opening track (the first full track, not the 20 seconds of filler noise intro shit) is really fucking good so idk maybe the album will be great who knows


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey everybody! I got Green Naugahyde! I'm not sure how to rate it though. 

For a start, it's not as lethargic as I feared it would be, which is nice. If I could dance, I probably would dance to some of those tunes. Though how one goes about dancing to Primus is beyond my ability to comprehend. That's another thing. It is definitely a Primus album. As opposed to say, sounding like something by one of Les Claypool's side projects. It is so much a Primus album in fact, that I'm sure that I've heard some of those riffs before, in previous albums. Perhaps someone can back me up on this, as I can't specifically place any of the riffs, but I swear they are far too familiar. One thing that disappoints me about this album is the lack of a hit. In my experience, every Primus album has had that one tune, the one that just jumps out at you and sticks in your frontal lobe like a poorly thrown boomerang. While all of the songs on the album are good in their own way, no one of the stands out as exceptional. 

All of this aside, I would still recommend giving it a listen. As albums go, you could do far worse. It may not be your favorite Primus album of all time, but it certainly won't be your least favorite. Which raises an interesting question. Which is your favorite/least favorite Primus album?

Now, just got to be patient and wait for The Hunter to come out on the 27th. Hopefully that will ctrl+alt+del my brain.


----------

